# نسخة شبه كاملة من الجزء الثالث لكتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا والخاص ب Cos



## saidnaggar (22 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء 
أقدم اليوم لكم نسخة كاملة من الجزء الثالث من كتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا والخاص بالجدولة الزمنية للتكلفة و لم أقم بمراجعة النسخة نظرا لاستعجال الأخوة المهندسين وإعتقد وجود فصل و نصف غير موجود و سأبحث جاهدا عنهم و إعادة رفعهم و ذلك على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/81936583/36b7ffe9/Said_Book_3.html


و أسال الأخوة الزملاء بالدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور يااخى على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
انا قرات الجزء الاول وجارى قراءت باقى الاجزاء مجهود اكثر من رائع وندعوا الله لك بتواصل التقدم 
وباطلب من مشرفين الموقع وضع هذة المراجع الاكثر من رائعة فى مكتبة المنتدى 
ولهم ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## فادي85 (23 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (23 يناير 2009)

الشكر موصول لك يا باشمهندس سعيد على استكمال هذا الكتاب الرائع
وحقيقة خلال قراتى للاجزاء السابقة وجدت انة بحق المرجع الوحيد لشرح هذا البرنامج
الذى يتميز بسهولة وشمولية رائعة
لذا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير
وارجو من السادة المشرفين وضع هذا الكتاب باجزاءة الثلاثة بالمكتبة للاهمية القصوى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر والدعوات التامات لك اخونا المعطاء م سعيد النجار

وتم اضافة الجزء الثاني وهذا الجزء الى المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشروعات بملتقانا الحبيب​


----------



## مرادعبدالله (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن احمد (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عوض حبيب (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً
وجعل الله هذا في موازين أعمالكم الصالحة


----------



## anwerbasha (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## medhat1973 (29 يناير 2009)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## habeeba (29 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## engmohamad (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الجهد الرائع


----------



## ابراهيم المازني (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الرائع والابداع المتميز :12:


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000


----------



## bbbbbbb (28 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (4 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------

